# MIM Telecaster listed for 1K used



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

I remember buying a MIM teles for under $250 on a few occasions. 









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

1K? Even with the hard case?


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

I remember when they were $599.00 new.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

He's not going to sell it at that price, they're only $1,069 new at L&M right now. Mexican Fenders certainly have gone up in price but $500 - $700 are current asking prices, most probably selling around $600.


----------



## Varc (Feb 16, 2017)

A grand is still definitely too much used, but I was shocked to see what these are selling for new. Selling for over a grand for a standard Mexican is insane. I remember buying my first American strat for ~$1200 new in 2007, these Mexicans are now $200 less brand new.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If its a sig or a classic laquer series 1k isnt as insane as it sounds.

Ultimately, buy it or dont.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

for people who don't think much about product warranty or the thrill of pulling that plastic film off the pick guard it's less money out of pocket than buying a new one especially with taxes etc


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Varc said:


> A grand is still definitely too much used, but I was shocked to see what these are selling for new. Selling for over a grand for a standard Mexican is insane. I remember buying my first American strat for ~$1200 new in 2007, these Mexicans are now $200 less brand new.


First, 2007 was 14 years ago, a lot has changed since then.  Mexican Fenders of today are not what they were 10 years ago and certainly not what they were back in the 90's. Fit, finish, overall build quality and certainly hardware and electronics are way ahead of what they used to be. New American Fenders are pushing $2k so really $1k for a new Mexican isn't really that bad in my opinion.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Sketchy Jeff said:


> for people who don't think much about product warranty or the thrill of pulling that plastic film off the pick guard it's less money out of pocket than buying a new one especially with taxes etc


True enough but the fact is most buyers on the used market won't pay a "save the tax" price for used regardless of how good of shape it's in. They'll just keep looking till they find one at a more reasonable price. Expect to loose at least 20% - 30% off sticker price as soon as you take it home.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

GuitarT said:


> First, 2007 was 14 years ago, a lot has changed since then.  Mexican Fenders of today are not what they were 10 years ago and certainly not what they were back in the 90's. Fit, finish, overall build quality and certainly hardware and electronics are way ahead of what they used to be. New American Fenders are pushing $2k so really $1k for a new Mexican isn't really that bad in my opinion.



If I remember correctly, the new MIMs don't use rosewood, they use Pau Ferro. Personally, I am not a fan of it.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

GuitarT said:


> First, 2007 was 14 years ago, a lot has changed since then.  Mexican Fenders of today are not what they were 10 years ago and certainly not what they were back in the 90's. Fit, finish, overall build quality and certainly hardware and electronics are way ahead of what they used to be. New American Fenders are pushing $2k so really $1k for a new Mexican isn't really that bad in my opinion.


Inflation on musical instruments and gear in general has been absurd. Prices have increased anywhere from 60-100% in the last 10 years regardless of country of manufacture.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

colchar said:


> If I remember correctly, the new MIMs don't use rosewood, they use Pau Ferro. Personally, I am not a fan of it.


Ya, I believe the new Mexican models use Pau Ferro in place of Rosewood. I haven't owned one but have played a few and love the feel of it and I honestly don't mind the look of it either but I know a lot of people are not fans and I'm sure Fender counts on that. It's getting increasingly difficult, in my opinion, for Fender to justify the drastic price premium for their American made guitars over Mexican made ones and only offering Rosewood on there premium guitars is a good way to get the die hards to cough the extra sheckels.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

GuitarT said:


> ...American Fenders are pushing $2k so really $1k for a new Mexican isn't really that bad in my opinion.


Wait...
They’re made in New Mexico now?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I paid a little over $1,500 for my MIM tele. The same guitar is now $1,860 after a couple price hikes.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

guitarman2 said:


> I paid a little over $1,500 for my MIM tele. The same guitar is now $1,860 after a couple price hikes.


Is that the Paisley model? If so, he gets a chunk of that.

I'd be interested in knowing just how long ago MIM guitars were going for under $250, was that in this century?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

sulphur said:


> Is that the Paisley model? If so, he gets a chunk of that.
> 
> I'd be interested in knowing just how long ago MIM guitars were going for under $250, was that in this century?


Yup, the BP model. It may be made in MIM but I'm always amazed with this guitar every time I pick it up. I never feel like its short of anything when I reach for it instead of my $5k custom shop tele. It needed a little more work than my CS with the frets and setup which was a $300 invoice at Freddys Frets but it was well worth it.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

guitarman2 said:


> Yup, the BP model. It may be made in MIM but I'm always amazed with this guitar every time I pick it up. I never feel like its short of anything when I reach for it instead of my $5k custom shop tele. It needed a little more work than my CS with the frets and setup which was a $300 invoice at Freddys Frets but it was well worth it.


Currently in negotiations for a used one. Well actually, not really negotiating. We’re $100 apart and he’s thinking about it, trying to see what he’s going to replace it with.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

The basic standard MIM Telecaster is about $1000 new, but used asking now seems to be $500 and up.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

GuitarT said:


> Ya, I believe the new Mexican models use Pau Ferro in place of Rosewood. I haven't owned one but have played a few and love the feel of it and I honestly don't mind the look of it either but I know a lot of people are not fans and I'm sure Fender counts on that. It's getting increasingly difficult, in my opinion, for Fender to justify the drastic price premium for their American made guitars over Mexican made ones and only offering Rosewood on there premium guitars is a good way to get the die hards to cough the extra sheckels.



The look doesn't bother me, but something about how it feels definitely does.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Grainslayer said:


> I remember when they were $599.00 new.



This model is $1019 at L&M, so for a grand you're saving $20, the tax, and the cost of the case. Not a very good deal.


----------



## Zurdo-USA (Dec 1, 2010)

2017 is not 2021, and a Mexican Tele selling in 2017 is not a Mexican Tele selling in 2021, considering that Mexican Fender guitars have a large following because of their high quality. Even Squier by Fender guitars are now up there in quality. Hell I bought a Hofner Beatle Bass made in China that is a better and easier playing instrument than my original German Hofner 500-1 Beatle Bass. And it was BUILT better too, specifically at the neck-heel-body joint which is always a problem in the German Hofner basses. The chinese resolved the issue very elegantly.


----------



## skeetz (Mar 26, 2014)

Maybe “the Boss” touched it?


----------

